# Sig Pro 2022 anyone?



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi folks! im new around here and have some questions about a new gun i just picked up. the sig 2022 9mm. im learning that some have LCI and some don't? from what im finding out there is no real reason for this randomness.... but maybe im wrong. in either case that does not bother me because i think that maybe it would be in the sight picture... any thoughts or info on this gun would be great. 

mine came brand new with two 15rd mags and a free sig laser for 399.99

I do believe this is a great gun for not much money


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

MIne came with one mag and no laser 
for $399 great gun though...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

2 mags and a laser

Great deal

I was offered one with one mag no lazer passed on it, would have bought it for 2 mags and a laser indefinitly


----------



## PeteD (Sep 4, 2011)

Picked mine up for $349.00 with laser and on Mag. Really like the gun. Stock sites are more than adequate. Have had it at the range twice now and about 300 rounds through it with a problem. Haven't really played with the laser site yet. Very nice shooting gun.


----------



## PeteD (Sep 4, 2011)

Typing to much today. That post should have read "without a Problem!".


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

PeteD does yours have a external or internal extractor? mine has internal, i dont mind


----------

